# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم شاومي  سوفت ويير(Xiaomi - Mi Software)  تسريب الصور الأولى لواجهة MIUI 12 الجديدة القادمة من Xiaomi

## mohamed73

ربما قامت شركة Xiaomi بتسريب الصورة الأولى لواجهة MIUI 12 القادمة من خلال الإصدار التجريبي من تطبيق MiSettings.
 تُطلق شركة Xiaomi الإصدارات التجريبية من تطبيقاتها على منتديات Xiaomi  Community Forum، وأحدث تطبيق تجريبي تقوم بإصداره على المنتدى هو  MiSettings، والذي يتميز بواجهة مستخدم مُجددة. لاحظ أحد أعضاء منتدى XDA  Developers هذا الأمر وجمع بعض الصور. منذ ذلك الحين، قامت شركة Xiaomi  بسحب ملف APK، مما أعطى مصداقية لحقيقة أن هذه صور أولية من واجهة MIUI 12  القادمة.
 فيما يلي بعض الصور لواجهة مستخدم التطبيق الحالي وهي بجانب واجهة  المستخدم الجديدة المسربة لتطبيق MiSettings. التغيير الأكبر تم ملاحظته في  قائمة معدل تحديث الشاشة، ففي حين كانت هناك قائمة بخيارين للإختيار من  بينهما ( 60Hz أو 120Hz )، هناك الآن قائمة توضيحية.
 التغيير الملحوظ الآخر هو معدل مشاهدة الشاشة في الأسبوع، والذي يحتوي الآن على رسم بياني بدلاً من الأشرطة.         
  من الواضح أن هذه صور لنسخة أولية جدًا من واجهة MIUI 12، والتي من  المتوقع أن تصل لأول مرة في الربع الثالث من هذا العام. في الشهر الماضي،  أوقفت شركة Xiaomi التطوير التجريبي لواجهة MIUI 11 الحالية، مما يعني أن  الشركة تركز الآن على تطوير الإصدار التجريبي من واجهة MIUI 12. لذلك، يجب  أن نسمع المزيد عن واجهة MIUI 12 الجديدة في الأسابيع المقبلة. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

